# My Paintings



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

I am new to this site and also Water Colours, I started Art classes last year August with graphite drawings then went onto Water Colours in November.

These are my paintings I did


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Fun picture I did and might use my water colour pencils on it or paints


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

I like the seagull the best, it has a nice soft feel and the composition is designed rather nicely. Great to have you at artistforum...look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

George924 said:


> I like the seagull the best, it has a nice soft feel and the composition is designed rather nicely. Great to have you at artistforum...look forward to seeing more of your work.


Thanks so much I enjoyed doing the seagull


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice! I also like the seagull.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Added art fineliner to my fox picture which made it quite nice.









Just to finish the shading then I can start the watercolour pencils

What colour and type of frame would be the best for the seagull picture?


----------

